
Shakti in FOSS? - emanuensis
https://groups.google.com/d/msgid/shaktidb/CAJZn9OyqND6iOLgGntTzdoUg5QqezRW7qs8OpTPcBVs-G3tAkQ%40mail.gmail.com
======
emanuensis
Various K's in FOSS now. Shakti soon? You must be signed in to Google Group to
read post(s).

